# Saggin' asses...



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

unfortunately, i see a lot of first-gen GTOs out there with their asses dragging in the rear. i assume the culprit of this is simply worn springs (and shocks) in the rear suspension. what do people here like for replacement springs to go back to a stock ride height?? i plan to drop the nose 1" with BMR springs, so i want stock height in the rear for a slight rake. 

car is question is a '67 hardtop.

thanks in advance for the insight. :grin2:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

When new the rear ends of GTOs were slightly lower in the rear.
My springs were worn and I replaced them and added 1" aluminum spacers to the rear.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Had my share of ride height issues with using generic coil springs. Learned many years ago, there are only two coil spring manufacturers in the US. Since that time have ordered new springs manufactured by Coil Spring Specialties in St Mary's, Kansas. 

Coil Spring Specialties


----------



## tekheavy (Nov 15, 2010)

I used Moog cargo springs to restore my rear ride height to a nice stance.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Had my share of ride height issues with using generic coil springs. Learned many years ago, there are only two coil spring manufacturers in the US. Since that time have ordered new springs manufactured by Coil Spring Specialties in St Mary's, Kansas.
> 
> Coil Spring Specialties


Agreed. My brother, the Chevelle guy, has used Coil Spring Specialties himself several times and never been disappointed.


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> Had my share of ride height issues with using generic coil springs. Learned many years ago, there are only two coil spring manufacturers in the US. Since that time have ordered new springs manufactured by Coil Spring Specialties in St Mary's, Kansas.


thanks for the heads up on Coil Spring Specialties. always good to have a 'verified' vendor.

wouldn't the direct replacement Moog rear springs also be a safe bet? i think since i want to drop the nose 1", the stock ride height in the back should be about perfect.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Moog springs are generic, but much more so on the fronts, same with poorly packaged generic front coils from PST. you won't know which coil is for drivers side & for passenger. The generic rears are not nearly that bad. 

On rear springs for A body's, not getting into weight of car, or stiffer suspension for say, a 442 or GTO or not, what one will typically run across is A-body convertibles & station wagons got slightly taller rear springs as they were heavy in the #ss end. Mind you there are many different actual usage rear springs. ElCamino's received the shortest rear springs & at least up through '72, ElCo's had factory air shocks, to help level the ride... not something that is accepted in hooking up a performance Abody as airshocks creates a bind & wheel hop.

In decades of pulling rearend cores to build, have actually pulled Moog replacement rear coils springs that had a blue plastic coating on them. Not sure how long that plastic like shrink sleeve was used on them, but the first time I ran across such a pair, I was stripping a '71 or '72 Skylark convert & pulling its 8.5 A-body rear in a Grand Prairie Pick-N-Pull. In stripping that particular convert I found the Moog box in the trunk jambed up & down against the rh quarter panel on the rh side of the spare tire. As they were coming out, bought the rear coils for no more than $10, as they looked tall & fit in one of my trips with the wheel barrow. Ended up installing those springs in a customer's car I built a posi rear for. Always have remembered the blue plastic coating as the Skylark convert was also a bright blue same as my Lucerne blue Pontiacs, & I thought the plastic type sleeve was odd at the time.


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

when dealing with Coil Spring Spec., are most of you actually spec'ing a spring like the web quote specifies or are you simply calling and asking for a 'rear spring for a '67 GTO 400'? i don't want to make this anymore complicated than it needs to be - i just want a quality spring that will remedy/provide stock ride height. maybe they have a variety of 'classic cars' already in their database and you simply have to request a model/year.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For my own, as well as customer's Pontiac A & F body restorations, have always specified the springs by original application & original part numbers. CSS has all the original design specs & GM part numbers. They can also manufacture & supply different spring rate coils that are slightly lower, or taller. On a heavily modified vehicle, you can also total the weight reduction points that you've undertaken; i.e., substitution of aluminum heads & intake, fiberglass hood, fiberglass or carbon fiber endura nose, removal of AC system, bumper structure removal, alum master, change to manual strg, elimination of sound deadener, etc... & they will take the weight savings into the formula & specify the front coil springs your vehicle needs.


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> For my own, as well as customer's Pontiac A & F body restorations, have always specified the springs by original application & original part numbers. CSS has all the original design specs & GM part numbers. They can also manufacture & supply different spring rate coils that are slightly lower, or taller. On a heavily modified vehicle, you can also total the weight reduction points that you've undertaken; i.e., substitution of aluminum heads & intake, fiberglass hood, fiberglass or carbon fiber endura nose, removal of AC system, bumper structure removal, alum master, change to manual strg, elimination of sound deadener, etc... & they will take the weight savings into the formula & specify the front coil springs your vehicle needs.


that's perfect. that's what i hoped was a possibility with production cars of standard weight. easier to simply call up and ask for a stock height rear spring for a '67 GTO, if i don't have any specific needs as far as reduction of weight, etc.

now, knowing that the GTO sits a bit low in the back stock, i'll have to discuss with them what would be necessary to have a 1" rake in the front if the rear was left at stock height. a 1" drop spring in the front may actually result in a flat stance, which i could also live with. i just don't like the 'saggin' ass' look. :grin2:


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I too, am a victim of saggy ass in my 66 Tempest. Thanks for the heads up on Coil Spring Specialties.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As stated earlier, these cars sat a little lower in the back than the front when new. That can be changed. With springs, spacers, or Air Lift drag bags. Pick your poison.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah I had tried the original Moog springs for the 2 door hardtop Lemans all around,

sat low in the back as original but wanted it higher, pur Moog Station Wagon springs on, fir great and looks great.

But added Monotube shocks, Bilstein Front and KYB on the rear. That helps as well and makes a real nice ride, boxed lowers and sway bars front and rear as well.

:nerd::nerd:


----------

